# Newbie help please!



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello

I’m new to this forum, but I’ve been reading the posts with interest and would like to say thanks to all those who post for the great information.

After thinking long and hard about it, I’ve decided to move with my young family to Dubai. The package I’ve been offered will just about cover everything from what I can make out from the posts on the forum (thanks again for the info).

Luckily, a family friend has offered a property to us (once completed) in the Jumeriah Golf Estate (Lime Tree Valley), at what seems like a very good rate for a fantastic villa. I do have some reservations about it though, and wondered if you good people could offer any advice?

As it’s a new and obviously a leisure orientated development, do you think there will be much of a community spirit? I will be travelling throughout the ME and Africa in the new job probably 5-10 days a month and am anxious that my wife and children will be able to meet people and make friends.

In addition we are not millionaires and wondered if it might be a little snooty if you understand what I mean. We are just a normal English family and would like to make friends with the same really. The fact that some racing driver has a house down the road is great to tell your mates, but not so good for normal socialising! Before this villa offer came, I was considering the Springs which seemed to tick all the boxes, shops, children’s play areas etc etc.

Also would anybody know which primary schools are relatively local to this area as well please? I’ve found out about a school in Jebel Ali, but are there schools in the Green Community or Emirate Hills (does that include Springs?) I think both of these are quite near where it is located. Would Arabian Ranches be an option? Any tips on getting anything other than a standard “full” response would also be most welcome.

Thank you in anticipation.

DeeCee


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll enjoy it here, but just be careful of the "Plastic people" there's so many of them. These are people who want to be your "friend" but only because they want to use you.

I'd say (and I expect to be thoroughly berated for this), that 80+% of expats in Dubai are total ******s, but that leaves 20% or so who are decent with no ulterior motives.

Come and enjoy, live the dream, I was driving towards Burj Dubai after business bay bridge and it still (after 4 years) takes my breath away.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm a bit confused as to how your friend can be offering you a rental in Jumeirah Golf Estates. As far as I'm aware, they are nowhere near finished? Do you know where your office will be located? Then we can advise you on areas to live.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You'll enjoy it here, but just be careful of the "Plastic people" there's so many of them. These are people who want to be your "friend" but only because they want to use you.
> 
> I'd say (and I expect to be thoroughly berated for this), that 80+% of expats in Dubai are total ******s, but that leaves 20% or so who are decent with no ulterior motives.
> Come and enjoy, live the dream, I was driving towards Burj Dubai after business bay bridge and it still (after 4 years) takes my breath away.


This is what scares me about here!! Since I am "older" - not in my 30's ........ or forties  ....... though do enjoy going for drinks and stuff, my hesitation is tremendous!!

And yes, this is such a beautiful place!! Even though I make more at home, I just had to come. My parents lived here for 10 years in the '80's and absolutely loved it!!


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for you reponses guys. 

Andy, sounds like we might be cut from the same sort of cloth. Thanks for the heads up.

Flossie, my situation is that i will be coming to Dubai mid January and my family will then follow around April time. I am told that the villa will be complete by then - do you know differently? A few weeks will not matter too much but months and i will miss them all madly. I know construction projects tend to run over but according to the website end of March is the target. Is that standard construction b******t do you think? ie yeah.... but what year?? I guess i can size it up when i come, but i'd be interested in your opinion. I have the option of two offices, one in JAFZA which has been described as "a bit of bus station" with lots of coming and going and one which is supposed to be more calm near Wafi mall. Hope that helps. 

Nickel, sorry to have started a thread that scared you!! Not my intention, but a least you've said it a beautful place - i hope you find what you're looking for.

No one has made comment about the school thing, which is ominous (gulp). If i cannot find a place for my lad, then my wife (and kids) will not be coming. (career exit stage left) 

Thanks guys

DC


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

There's not much point reccommending schools until we know where you will be based. Maybe someone on here will know more about Jumeirah Golf Estates, I actually don't know much about them, I didn't realise they were due to be ready that soon, that's all. How old is your son and what year will he be in at school. Also what curriculum will you be looking for. (IB, British, American?). There are 3 schools in the Emirates Hills area. Dubai British School, Regent International School, Dubai International Academy and Emirates International School. Oh, that makes 4, doesn't it? DBS and Regent are British Curriculum and the other two are IB. My kids go to Wellington International School which is also quite close and is British Curriculum. School places can be hard to get and it's expensive. Some grades are harder to find places for than others.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Also, regarding the pretentious ****s that you will no doubt come across: They used to bother me, but now I keep to myself and a very small group of non-pretentious people. I take people as they come and turn up to school in my shorts and thongs (flip flops to the rest of the world) and carry on living my life just the way I did at home. So they can only bother you if you let them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You'll enjoy it here, but just be careful of the "Plastic people" there's so many of them. These are people who want to be your "friend" but only because they want to use you.
> 
> I'd say (and I expect to be thoroughly berated for this), that 80+% of expats in Dubai are total ******s, but that leaves 20% or so who are decent with no ulterior motives.
> 
> Come and enjoy, live the dream, I was driving towards Burj Dubai after business bay bridge and it still (after 4 years) takes my breath away.


Oh Andy, that is harsh!  You know I am going to dispute that percentage. I reckon it is closer to 50/50. 

There are many people who get some very strange ideas in their head when they move to the UAE. The same ones who leave their manners on the plane. The rest are just normal people living pretty normal lives.

-


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, so there are some poseurs, no different from London in that sense.

Thanks for the comments, i can see i've some work to do when i arrive in January.

If anyone does find out anything about the Jumeriah Golf Estates or knows anything about Jebal Ali Primary School, please do let me know.

I'm about to start clearing out the loft out at home!  so if i don't post within the next 7 days - send out a search party. 

All the best

DC


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> Ok, so there are some poseurs, no different from London in that sense.
> 
> Thanks for the comments, i can see i've some work to do when i arrive in January.
> 
> ...


Hi DeeCee,
Just wanted to chip my two penneth in about schools - I arrived here with my husband and 4 year old son 6 weeks ago. Our son is still not in a school but in day nursery whilst we wait for a place to come up.
All the schools over here have pretty decent websites so all i can recommend to you is e-mail the registrars and ask how long their wait list is for the school year you want and send in the all the relevant application forms before you come out so you are at least on the waiting list. That is what we did, we decided on where we were going to live and then checked the school websites for their location maps to see if they were nearby.
We live in the Lakes (next to the Springs in Emirates Hills) and applied for Jebel Ali Primary - for my son's age group Foundation 2 (reception year in the UK) we were they are not taking any further applications this school year and not letting anyone join their waitlist. Our preferred option is now Regent as it is close to home and we are just waiting to hear about a place.
I guess the more "groundwork" you can do from the UK the easier it will be when you arrive here.
I wish you the best of luck with it all and please don't be put off by all the forms, stamps, forms and stamps you need to get all your paperwork in place, it seems like a big hassle at the time but is entirely worth it - i know we have only been here 6 weeks but this was definitely the right move for us and we are extremely happy to be here.
Good Luck!
Caroline


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Me too GarolineH I'm extremely happy living in Dubai too. Nikel you need to mix with us thongs and shorts crowd, you don't have to put up with anyone except those you feel comfortable with


----------



## faithless (Dec 9, 2009)

DeeCee said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Also would anybody know which primary schools are relatively local to this area as well please? I’ve found out about a school in Jebel Ali, but are there schools in the Green Community or Emirate Hills (does that include Springs?) I think both of these are quite near where it is located. Would Arabian Ranches be an option? Any tips on getting anything other than a standard “full” response would also be most welcome.
> ...



Jebel Ali has the Jeb Ali Primary school. Green Co has a school but I don’t know its name. EH has 4 schools: DIA, DBS, EIS, and RIS. I would recommend EIS and RIS as I’ve had children go to both schools and was extremely happy with their education. Oh, and Arabian Ranches has JESS which is also one of the better schools I hear.


----------

